# Chest Drainage Kit



## Nasty (Jul 9, 2009)

Does any know a source for a Chest Drainage Kit (Chest tube w/ drainage bag & maybe even blade and forcep) that is small enuf to pack in a Ruck? Smiths Medical has one but they won't sell it in the U.S.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 9, 2009)

Let me check with my supply and resp sources here at the hosp and I will get back to you.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 9, 2009)

We used to make them out of the hard case the chest tube came in, some tape, and a hand suction pump.  Back when things were hard...


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 9, 2009)

im going with ajax. I have a similar setup going right now. take em out of the tube (yes i know they arent sterile now, but if youre putting them in your ruck, they wont be sterile when you put the tube in anyway) and use some saran wrap to protect them. tape the blade and suction to the tube, so its all one piece. Voila.


----------



## Nasty (Jul 9, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> im going with ajax. I have a similar setup going right now. take em out of the tube (yes i know they arent sterile now, but if youre putting them in your ruck, they wont be sterile when you put the tube in anyway) and use some saran wrap to protect them. tape the blade and suction to the tube, so its all one piece. Voila.



I know that trick however, we are trying to find a full-up pre-made for you Js to carry light, lean & sterile. I found one but it's not for sell in the U.S. Thanks to you and Ajax for the input.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 10, 2009)

let me know bud. im a fan of lighter leaner faster.


----------

